# Vaping in shopping malls and restaurants



## EZBlend

Hey guys this topic may have been discussed before but how does everyone feel about Vaping in malls or restaurants. And how will this affect vaping for us? Will we also start getting harsher law related to tanks and juice .... etc. 

Just curious to understand views?






Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


----------



## Anneries

My personal view point is: 
- In malls, NO, do not do not do it. You are looking for trouble.
- In restaurants, if you are in the smoking section, go a head, but be considerate. Do not blow the biggest clouds you can. If you cannot control the clouds, blow down, towards the ground as not to have fog hanging in everyones eyes. We do not use the smoking section anymore, and as such, do not vape when eating out. Luckily since I started vaping, I do not get urges that I need to have a vape NOW, I can wait a little longer. 

But that is my viewpoint on vaping in public in general, non vaping friends houses etc. Be considerate. I do not try to attract attention. When we visit vaping friends the scene changes drastically...

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 8 | Winner 1


----------



## Hakhan

Gateway allows vaping in the mall.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Feliks Karp

I don't know why I would ever *want* to vape in a mall, but sometimes I do accidentally out of habit and no one cares (or rather no one says anything). I used to vape in smoking sections at restaurants until they enclosed most of them or did away with them all together, now I vape where ever and have not run in to a single person who gives a shit because it's not illegal, doesn't stink and I just blow down towards the ground.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## EZBlend

Hakhan said:


> Gateway allows vaping in the mall.


Interesting to know 

Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


----------



## Amir

Malls is a no no due to the fact that air circulation isn't at its optimum and therefore you literally have a cloud hanging over you following you around the mall. That may not mean much to you as an individual... But in the eyes of a non-vaper its ominous and somewhat disrespectful. Also, think of the kids man... 

Personally, in my 'must vape now' moments... I tend to carry a Nautilus mini with 18mg nicotine... this helps in planes and malls and hospitals even.... But if you're sitting in an outdoor cafe and enjoying a signature latte of sorts then by all means... down it with a lekker vape!! The earth belongs to no individual and as much as its good manners to be courteous to the next, they too should reciprocate and afford you the grace of enhancing your gratification.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## daniel craig

Hakhan said:


> Gateway allows vaping in the mall.


I find it very inconsiderate to vape in the mall even if it is allowed. The reason for this is because if I were a non smoker, I wouldn't want anyone blowing their clouds near me. Vaping is safe but clean air is safer.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 5 | Informative 1


----------



## Rafique

Fully agree @daniel craig and @Anneries ,I try to keep my clouds to myself unless it's at home or in open area not surrounded by people or a Vape shop are good enough. Another reason I'm looking for the perfect mtl vape like twisp or the new limitless

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Amir

Rafique said:


> Fully agree @daniel craig and @Anneries ,I try to keep my clouds to myself unless it's at home or in open area not surrounded by people or a Vape shop are good enough. Another reason I'm looking for the perfect mtl vape like twisp or the new limitless



Try the Von Earl from throat punch... I just got one so I can say much but its quite nicely actually and there's a hack vid on youtube on how to refill the pods


----------



## Rafique

Amir said:


> Try the Von Earl from throat punch... I just got one so I can say much but its quite nicely actually and there's a hack vid on youtube on how to refill the pods



I was gona get that problem is getting extra pods if one can't be used anymore. Don't want to sit with a device where hardly anyone brings in pods


----------



## Amir

Rafique said:


> I was gona get that problem is getting extra pods if one can't be used anymore. Don't want to sit with a device where hardly anyone brings in pods



I too had that thought but I had a look at the opened pod and it seems pretty easy to rewick and refill a pod. Otherise Nautilus Mini bro

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Hakhan

daniel craig said:


> I find it very inconsiderate to vape in the mall even if it is allowed. The reason for this is because if I were a non smoker, I wouldn't want anyone blowing their clouds near me. Vaping is safe but clean air is safer.


While it is allowed chucking big clouds in a mall is not considerate.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Huffapuff

Until there is actual legislation regarding vaping in public I tend to follow the no smoking signs. When I walk down the street I try to be discreet - especially when around people. Slow exhales, blowing downwards so nobody gets massive clouds in their face. 

This certainly doesn't mean I don't sneak a few puffs here and there. When I'm stuck and it's been a while I sometimes stealth vape. I just hold it in for long and gently exhale so the cloud is almost unnoticeable

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## rogue zombie

Don't do it...

You are just drawing attention and annoying people that don't do anything.

If farting in my car will bring no harm to me, that doesn't mean I am okay with you doing so, changing the harmonious balance of the air there.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## rogue zombie

I also behave like a smoker, yet I won't sit in an actual smoking (smelly) area.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## zadiac

Until vaping is widely understood and accepted, we should really be discreet in public places and not make non-vapers hate us. Governments have applied a stigma to us and we shouldn't encourage it by trying to vape in non-smoking places. It will only hurt the vape industry.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2


----------



## Raindance

Not trying to draw attention is my game as well. Even OR Tambo is tolerant of a discrete vape conducted with consideration of others. That is why I get seriously P'd off when some self gratifying mono sexual goes and endangers all of our current freedom to vape just to boost his own fragile little ego by drawing attention to himself by chucking clouds in inappropriate places.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Feliks Karp

Raindance said:


> Not trying to draw attention is my game as well. Even OR Tambo is tolerant of a discrete vape conducted with consideration of others. That is why I get seriously P'd off when some self gratifying mono sexual goes and endangers all of our current freedom to vape just to boost his own fragile little ego by drawing attention to himself by chucking clouds in inappropriate places.



I see it as a double edged sword, while I don't condone blowing clouds in kids faces while kicking puppies, I do wonder if vaping will ever be accepted or understood by the average Joe if we ourselves normalise it with smoking by constantly associating ourselves with smoking and smokers?

Reactions: Agree 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Raindance

Feliks Karp said:


> I see it as a double edged sword, while I don't condone blowing clouds in kids faces while kicking puppies, I do wonder if vaping will ever be accepted or understood by the average Joe if we ourselves normalise it with smoking by constantly associating ourselves with smoking and smokers?


Unfortunately we now have facebook informing and teaching the gospel of everything to the unwashed masses. A ministry of truth of sorts. Hoping I am wrong but I seldom am when I want to be.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hakhan

rogue zombie said:


> Don't do it...
> 
> You are just drawing attention and annoying people that don't do anything.
> 
> If farting in my car will bring no harm to me, that doesn't mean I am okay with you doing so, changing the harmonious balance of the air there.


I am sure you have let one rip in an empty elevator for others to enjoy later.....lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## zadiac

Feliks Karp said:


> I see it as a double edged sword, while I don't condone blowing clouds in kids faces while kicking puppies, I do wonder if vaping will ever be accepted or understood by the average Joe if we ourselves normalise it with smoking by constantly associating ourselves with smoking and smokers?



You don't associate yourself with smoking or smokers by being discreet. The majority of the population are unaware of what vaping is and/or have read some negative article about vaping. By blowing huge clouds in public places, we are strengthening that negative view about us. It will take time, but the masses will be educated in time and vaping will become common practice and people will accept it, but until then, it's up to us not to make it look more negative than it already is from non-vapers' point of view.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Anneries

Stumbled across this video today while trying to catch-up on my youtube. 

If you are against foul language, you have been warned, this is a Ohmboy Josh video where he comments on another video by LeafyIsHere. But it sums this thread up, I think.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Wayne Swanepoel

I don't think it is very polite of people walking around in malls changing the forecast by satisfying a craving. i personally don't vape in public areas unless smoking is allowed and even then i try keep it discreet. A different story if i'm at an outdoor pub or at an accepting mates house.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Cor

i allways ask the running the ship by n uit eet plek if ime allowd to vape and no one said no asking isnt that badd and in malls i have a sneak device that bothers no one to date.Just dont go cloud chaseing or such in a mall

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kuhlkatz

When I still smoked and just HAD to get my fix right now, I would go outside to smoke. I did it partly because I knew it stinks to others and partly because it's not allowed or illegal in public indoor spots. Surely as a vaper I can still do the same.

It might be vapour, and it might be safer than smoke to passively inhale, but to be honest, not all of our vapes smell like fairy farts.
They might taste like heaven to the person vaping it, but some of the flavours actually smell pretty damn disgusting to others when you exhale. If you do blow a huge cloud of this indoors, it will also tend to hang around like one of those silent, deadly, claustrophobic farts, and it likely has the same unpleasant effect on other people that smell it.

There is a time and place for everything, and in general I treat others with respect, so I'll do the right thing and just wait till I get to a spot where I can have a puff without being labeled a Vapehole. 
I'm not doing it just for myself. I'm doing it so that others will not label YOU as an inconsiderate idiot purely 'by association'. Please show some common courtesy and think about me as well before you fog up a public place. If you absolutely HAVE to vape, just practice your ninja skills and use some stealth. I'm sure we can all do our little part to try and portray vaping in a more positive light.

Reactions: Agree 6


----------



## craigb

Kuhlkatz said:


> When I still smoked and just HAD to get my fix right now, I would go outside to smoke. I did it partly because I knew it stinks to others and partly because it's not allowed or illegal in public indoor spots. Surely as a vaper I can still do the same.
> 
> It might be vapour, and it might be safer than smoke to passively inhale, but to be honest, not all of our vapes smell like fairy farts.
> They might taste like heaven to the person vaping it, but some of the flavours actually smell pretty damn disgusting to others when you exhale. If you do blow a huge cloud of this indoors, it will also tend to hang around like one of those silent, deadly, claustrophobic farts, and it likely has the same unpleasant effect on other people that smell it.
> 
> There is a time and place for everything, and in general I treat others with respect, so I'll do the right thing and just wait till I get to a spot where I can have a puff without being labeled a Vapehole.
> I'm not doing it just for myself. I'm doing it so that others will not label YOU as an inconsiderate idiot purely 'by association'. Please show some common courtesy and think about me as well before you fog up a public place. If you absolutely HAVE to vape, just practice your ninja skills and use some stealth. I'm sure we can all do our little part to try and portray vaping in a more positive light.



The funny thing is, now that I vape, my nicotine cravings are much less intense, so I no longer NEED to vape. Unless we're in the middle of the too manyith shop at the BEGINNING of a shopping 'spree' in which case I NEED to escape and going outside to vape is a convenient excuse.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Can relate 2


----------



## NeoVapist

Last year i had a customer vaping in oir shop. I ran in the shop thinking something caught fire. Then laughed at myself. To be honest i think it's not good since we have people who think that something that gives smoke or clouds is bad. I rather vape in the car or at am open area where people smoke just to be considerate of our elders. But it goes with a person.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Kuhlkatz

craigb said:


> The funny thing is, now that I vape, my nicotine cravings are much less intense, so I no longer NEED to vape. Unless we're in the middle of the too manyith shop at the BEGINNING of a shopping 'spree' in which case I NEED to escape and going outside to vape is a convenient excuse.



Yup, the nic craving is definitely far less intense these days. 
Unfortunately when I accompany wifey to the shops, I get out the car and start looking like a steam train approaching a tunnel on my run-up to the entrance.
She always scolds at me and asks 'Do you absolutely HAVE to do that every time ?'. I guess I'll never learn

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3 | Can relate 1


----------



## NeoVapist

Kuhlkatz said:


> Yup, the nic craving is definitely far less intense these days.
> Unfortunately when I accompany wifey to the shops, I get out the car and start looking like a steam train approaching a tunnel on my run-up to the entrance.
> She always scolds at me and asks 'Do you absolutely HAVE to do that every time ?'. I guess I'll never learn


LMFAO that's how i feel when o vape while walking Like a Steam Engine

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Stillwaters

Consideration & courtesy for others is a lost art for many, both in the vaping community and outside it. Those who are a-holes will always be a-holes, no matter what they do.

There are 2 malls in Jhb that have vaping kiosks - not shops. The etiquette that the kiosk workers adhere to is that they vape, but they don't blow huge clouds. I have never seen a customer break that etiquette either, although there is a lot of vaping going on. Strangely enough, I have never seen anyone vape in these malls either, except at the vape counters.

I believe this behaviour goes a long way to promote vaping and encourages a more positive attitude to vaping and the vaping community. We should keep it polite and be considerate to others wherever we go. This will go a long way to greater acceptance fro the non-vaping community.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2


----------

